

Ask HN: What language for a web frontend? - kierank

At some point we would like to write a frontend for our Open Source Broadcast Encoder.
The encoder itself is written in C. I have no idea what today's "in" framework/language is,
but PHP is not an option for various reasons.<p>What would be other good options (Python, Perl?) and what frameworks, if any?
======
hiddenemail7
Both Python and Ruby have well-established GUI libraries, and are able to take
advantage of C extensions.

As @tobylane said, usually there's no "correct" language to use. This is
because "correct" is relative to your requirements and team's skills.

However, without additional info, it's difficult to answer your question
further.

------
tobylane
There's no right 'in' language, but there is a language you feel most
capable/comfortable in. As you know C, the different languages are all of
equal simplicity (afaik) and the frameworks fill equal gaps on the various
languages. Sorry there's not an answer here.

------
Mithaldu
Without knowing what your constraints are, Perl Dancer is a good Perl
framework that allows you to start ridiculously small, but also scale up to
complete multi-node apps.

------
sixtofour
Python touts its easy integration with C both ways. If that's potentially an
issue/feature for you, it might be a good choice.

